# WANTED - squirrel monkey breeder



## killer zoo (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been researching squirrel monkeys for a while now and i have decided that i would like to actually see a breeder and ask more questions about them so that i can get some more detail on keeping these as pets


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

killer zoo said:


> I have been researching squirrel monkeys for a while now and i have decided that i would like to actually see a breeder and ask more questions about them so that i can get some more detail on keeping these as pets


What is it you would like to know?
I have squirrels and a few of our collegues as well.


----------



## killer zoo (Jan 20, 2012)

1)Do they throw their feces at you. i have heard of other primates doing this but never squirrel monkeys?
2)Do they masturbate frequently?
3)Are there any primate vets in the london area?
4)Are there any primate supply shops in the london area?
5)Do they shed hair?
6)Is it illegal to take them to different countries?
7)what is the average size cage for a pair of squirrel monkeys?
8)Do they grow very attached to you?
9)Do they escape from you if they get the chance?


----------



## killer zoo (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh and 
Is it dangerous to let someone else (a close friend) pet them


----------



## killer zoo (Jan 20, 2012)

and is it possible to clicker train them


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

hahahahahahaha.......those first two questions! 

Good to get the important things out of the way. Can't have an animal w:censor:ing and into scat! :lol2:


----------

